# Milescraft Woodworking Safety Combo



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

looking at this set at kmart, $49.00. had the ryobi saw for a day or two, took it back for the ridgid, anyway i really liked how the ryobi push stick docked at the end of the table, it was out of the way but right there. held on by two small allen screws. this set has a docking station but seems that it would be angled to the right, to clear the top of the table, or straight up, and be in the way. ive been trying to find a ryobi push stick but no luck. ive also seen magnetic types but really like one that hooks solid. any ideas on setting one up that would be out of the way but easy to get to.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

hotrod351 said:


> looking at this set at kmart, $49.00. had the ryobi saw for a day or two, took it back for the ridgid, anyway i really liked how the ryobi push stick docked at the end of the table, it was out of the way but right there. held on by two small allen screws. this set has a docking station but seems that it would be angled to the right, to clear the top of the table, or straight up, and be in the way. ive been trying to find a ryobi push stick but no luck. ive also seen magnetic types but really like one that hooks solid. any ideas on setting one up that would be out of the way but easy to get to.


Found a few check the google search and pick out what you want . http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=7e7d8e26231a088d


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks, found one. also found this pusher = *GRR-RIPPER GR200

*


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 26, 2011)

I totally agree about the Gripper 200- Here is the Woodcraft link to the one that I purchased about a month ago. I have to remember to chck the center alignment so that the blade does not cut through the bottom of the gripper. The instructions and videos are great.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2004393/8909/Micro-Jig-GRRRipper-System-Model-GR200.aspx


----------

